# How To Improve Your Download and Upload Speed



## kytro360 (Jul 4, 2010)

Hi tech support forum. I wanna share some tips on the forums to help future users that might have questions. So without further ado:

*How To Improve Your Download and Upload *
*(or how to have a faster internet connection)*

In this tutorial we’re going to cover how to improve your download and upload speed.

If you are looking to browse the web much faster this is the post for you. Hopefully, it will help speed up your connection and make it better than it now is, free of charge.

First we are going to run a download and upload speed test to see our speed now. The site we are going to use for this test is Speed Test.

Once you visit Speed Test click on ‘Begin Test’. Note down your download and upload speed.

Now lets get to the fun stuff :grin:

*
Clean Your Cache And Cookies*

You must regularly clean your cache and cookies to make sure you get a faster computer experience. An easy way to clean it is to download free software like CCleaner.
*
Check If You Have A Virus*

Viruses can also be another cause to a slow download and upload speed. To check if you have a virus open up your preferred Anti-Virus program and run a scan. If you do not have a virus protection program installed I recommend AVG, or Avast. If you do have a virus after the scan make sure to have it removed. If your anti-virus can’t remove it I recommend checking out MalwareBytes.

*Change Your DNS*

The next method we are going to look at is changing your DNS. DNS stands for Domain Name System. In Windows you need to go to Network Connections-Right click on either Local or Wireless Connection (depending what you use).

Click on Properties- Internet Protocol-Properties-General. Click on ‘Use the following DNS server addresses and enter the number of the DNS.

OpenDNS: OpenDNS is a site that lets you use their DNS. They claim its safer and much faster than anyone else so I recommend checking them out and giving it a whirl.

DNSBench: DNSBench is a piece of software that pulls up the fastest DNS addresses available on the web.

Once you’ve downloaded it go to the ‘Nameservers’ tab and click on ‘Run Benchmark’. It will begin to pull up a list of DNS addresses. Pick the one you find the best (usually the one at the top) and use it.

Thank you for reading this article. Hopefully you learned a thing or two and your download and upload will improve.

If the tips above did not work for you or you want an even faster upload and download speed call your ISP.


----------



## nivetha (Sep 23, 2009)

nice tips..


----------



## nivetha (Sep 23, 2009)

really good......


----------

